# Dieting for Christmas



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Two months ago I started a change of life eating plan. I was so proud to watch my eldest daughter graduate but when I saw the photographs I realised how massive I had become :help:

I stepped onto our scales and as they only went to 23 stone they just groaned over load.

Off to town to buy some bigboy scales...back home and I weighed in at 24 st 7lb -jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjesis I thought!!!!:

The realisation dawned that if I did not do something I would not live to see Jess, our youngest daughter - who is 4 graduate. So I started to read up and now with the 8 week anniversary coming up this Sunday I stood on the scales this morning and weighed in at 22st 9lb. 

2lb more and I will have dropped 2 stone in 2 months. 

stew

ps - I have not mentioned a word starting with d and ending with t and with an ie in the middle once in the post above lol


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fantastic news Stew!

Of course you are not on the d word are you? It is a new way of life. 

Walking in those beautiful Lincolnshire wolds will, of course, do you nothing but good and will get so much easier as time goes on :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Looking forward to seeing the New You at the New Year :lol: 

Pat


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Congratulations Stew and well done.
A healthy way of life is the way to go.
You were heading for blood pressure and Diabetes so it has to be a good thing you saw the danger looming.
Keep up the good work :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Pat and Mavis. 

I have to admit that other than being on my usual rush rush day I have not started regular excercise yet. I reckon a few calories were shed pulling the excercise bike into the living room but its not been pedled too much yet

You are right Mavis and it feels so much easier to get through the day

stew


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Not only will your heart thank you, your joints will too. Try carrying that 2 stone around your middle and it becomes apparent how much effort is required.

WELLDONE!


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Go for it Stew.

I blanched when I found I was 14st a month ago having a check before a recent biopsy. I have always been around 12 to 13 for yrs and still run twice a week. Maybe it's my liking for real ale, ice cream and choccies, but I don't intend to change.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Stew

Its something Neil and I need to do, and always put it off till tomorrow.

A few years ago we both went on the four letter word and managed to loose about 18lb. We joined a fat club, and every time we lost a 1lb in weight we went straight into the supermarket next door and bought a 1lb of Lard, we kept it in the spare fridge. 

Everytime we got despondent we used to get out that lard and put it in shopping bags and carry it around for just 5 minutes, you just wouldnt believe how heavy that fat was. A good incentive, must get back to it.

Take care, and well done keep up the good work.


Kind regards Neil and Pat


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations on the weight loss, and you are right you dont have to be on a diet, as diets are temporary.

Eat what you want but in more sensible portions, do more exercise, if your calorific intake is less than you exercise output, you will lose weight.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well done Stew,
I have to lose at least a stone so that i can keep up with the other bikers.
Taken since may to lose half a stone . now down to fourteen and a half.
It used to be easy losing weight a few years ago.
Exercise machine looks nice in the corner. I thought it was to hang my jacket on


Keep at it mate you will get there.


DAve p


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Cheers, I will. 

stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stew,

very well done loosing as much as you have, excellent. No doubt someone will warn you of losing too much to quickly but there you go :wink:

A very close friend of mine is 6ft6ins tall and was reaching your weight, although he carried it well being large in stature such as yourself he knew it was getting dangerous - health wise :wink:

I happened to mention I had seen a Paul Mckenna late night digital TV show where he was convincing people to eat what they want when they want, difference about his method was the amounts placed on the plate, smaller amounts.

I mentioned this to my friend as I had already adopted this attitude - less on the plate, (although I only needed loose a few pound around my middle - now a stealth like 12 stone again  ) he did it and has lost over two stone in 3 months, he is active in work - builder, so it was never a lack of exercise :wink:

I cannot find reference to the show but here is Paul Mckenna's web site for those interested:

http://www.paulmckenna.com/default.aspx

As for me I now eat less at each meal, but eat regularly every 3 hours, anything and everything and have not put weight on 

Oh, one more thing as an example of eating less at meal times, when out on our bikes and stopped for Sunday lunch, my 6ft 6inch mate would frequently eat his roast dinner then clean my plate as well as I was leaving quite a bit :wink: These days he refuses my left overs although he still eats all his, less intake overall though and the results speak for themselves.

MHS...Rob


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hey Stew, when you first got on the scales did you remember to take off all the camera gear you usually carry?
That would account for another couple of stone :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Trevor


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Well done Stew
Keep it going ( the eating plan and the weight) 
For exercise what about swimming - you could take your youngster along to teach ( if she cannot swim already) so it won't feel so much like exercise  

dave P don't you know that fat bikers bounce better  8O


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well done hunny!


----------



## 126728 (Aug 9, 2009)

Stew,

I havent had the pleasure of meeting you, but 2 stone in 2 months requires a healthy amount of effort and dedication. so a big WELL DONE. Losing weight is simpler when you change your lifestyle and your not bluffing yourself with the latest fad... I found cutting back on portions, walking more and snacking on things like fruit rather than crisps and choccy! made a huge difference.

Its all about taking small steps/changes which you can stick with and build on and in months to come you find that you have made changes that you didnt think possible at the start.

Stick with it, as the winter weather draws in and our comfort eating goes up while our motivation goes down  You will be fine if all you manage over winter is to maintain your current changes.

some personal tips from my recent experiences would be that weight wont always plummet downwards, there will be stagnant periods and maybe even the odd little rise, but don't let that bother you....Its the long term goal you are working towards.

And don't forget to treat yourself! Just in moderation, if you are going to have some chocolate, avoid the galaxy and go for a piece of Lindt 85% cocoa  

Keep it going and you will be doing a 3Km fun run in no time and then you have a time to beat for the next time as well!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.Stew.

Well done that is the way to go. 

steve & ann. ------------------ teensvan.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Well Done Stew,

As a longer term solution and for a healthy, gradual weight loss have you considered Slimming World?

You can get free vouchers from your doctor if you BMI is high enough ( I think yours will be  )

You may benefit from the group support and advice and their eating plan is based on certain "Free Foods" that you can eat as much as you like and still lose weight. I have always found in the past that once the enthusiasm starts to wane you get starving hungry and tend to start "filling up" again.

I lost my required weight over 3 months at between one and two pounds per week and I can truly say that I have never eaten so much in my life and never felt hungry or deprived. I certainly fully intend to continue with their system which include delicious recipes that are suitable for all the family.

I should just like to say that I am receiving no financial gain for this plug, it's just that I get all evangelical occaisionally :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the good wishes

Rob, its Paul McKenna I have to thank in a way. We have got his eat as much as you want cd but I have not yet listened to it. 

However many years ago a friend gave me his tape on improve your golf. Listening and learning his techniques improved my golf from 12 handicap to 6 handicap. I now use the same techniques and foods that I used to love now just look like a pile of maggots to me :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Slimmers world - hi 2dreamers this will not be a fad and non of the groups would personally work for me. I do appreciate you mentioning it to me though.

I had a slight slip the other day - darn well blew it on Sunday. 

Shona (wife) offered me a sausage sandwich on saturday and like a fool I accepted. She pushed it in on a trolley it was so huge!! Sunday morning she did not ask, she just made me a bacon mountain, same trolley used. 

Then having taken our daughter swimming she wanted a chinese. The local Oriental Express is eat as much as you like - Chinese one side, Indian the other so of course I had both.

Yesterday was dreadful. I was out shooting all day and had to make constant trips to the loo, after 2 months of healthy eating my insides were not having so much junk.......

I felt awful, remembering how I used to feel back when I was eating far too much, that is two months ago. Sunday was a fantastic lesson to me and I learnt that my new eating style is the way forward

However this morning I hit the 2 stone loss so I am feeling much better about it all again 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Stew

Sorry, I've only just seen your post. Very well done on the loss. I'm surprised you were that heavy - you always seemed to carry it well (if that's not a slur  )

Eating proper meals, not snacking, not "finishing off what's left" at mealtimes, and exercise is definitely the way to go IMO. When I was a kid, I was always encouraged to 'eat well', and with two older brothers, anything I didn't eat was quickly scoffed by them, so I've always eaten too quickly.

Since retirement, I've lost over a stone (in just under a year), and I'm the lightest I've been for about a decade or more. I do remember being over 2 stones heavier (at 17 1/2 stone) than I am now, when I was doing a lot of travel and eating restaurant and service area meals, and entertaining clients.

Keep at it, mate. Don't beat yourself up over a slip when circumstances encourage you to go off the rails a bit. We had my daughter over earlier this weekend, and we visited friends yesterday. I've eaten a lot of nice stuff over the past few days, including yummy puddings which I don't normally eat. But I know that the extra couple of pounds I'm registering this morning will drop off over the next couple of days, back to where I was this time last week.

I aim to get into the "14s" soon, and if I get below 14 1/2 stone, I'll be lighter that I've been for decades, which has got to be good  

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Weight loss is as I expected slowing down, its taken almost six weeks to lose the next stone. Still thats 3 stone in about four months so I am pleased with that.

I have done this simply on food intake with no exercise. I do keep very active but at no time have I gone done to the local tent canvas shop and had a licra suit made for trips to the gym :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Now its a push for Christmas, I would like to make it to 20 st. Thats going to be one heck of a push and maybe its time to force myself to do the excercise. Thing is I really do not have the time in the day for the pool or the gym

stew


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Stew

What about just a walk up the hill and back again before lunch for starters? Perhaps you could take a daily photo of the view as an incentive?

If you are not a pool or gym person then you will not keep it up! You need something that you enjoy in order to keep at it. Get that landowner to build a golf course next door! :lol: :lol: 

Pat


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Good idea Pat. When are we seeing you again, I need an expert plumber in the cottage, do you know one?   

To be fair I actually love the pool and the gym. In an earlier life 2/4 hours every day was spent at one sport or another, squash, basketball and golf.

These days my working day starts at 4am / 5am and finishes at about 8pm with hardly a break in between, hence the problem finding the time. 

stew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Exercise is needed now Stew http://www.buzzle.com/articles/exercises-for-losing-weight.html

Even if you do Biceps curls with two tin of beans it all helps.
Go golfing anything to keep active,
But you have done very well so keep it up and it will come off.
Telling us to helps, as when you make it Public you have to keep going,
Thats why slimming clubs work.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Stew 
I already know your view on Slimming World, mine is very similar. 
My wife started the classes and I refused to go, but I did agree to eat the same food as her. 
What I would suggest is to get hold of some Slimming World recipe books or magazines, they use no (or very little) fat. 
I love cooking and do 95% of it at home and never believed you could get away not using half a gallon of olive oil a day. 
We have had loads of people round for meals and everyone has been amazed when I have told them after a meal that it's a slimming world recipe. 
I can reccomend some of the curries, they are some of the best I have ever tried. 
I have lost 2 stone and my wife 1 1/2 and we eat just as well as before we changed our life style. 
Take a look. 
James


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.slimmingworld.com/healthy_eating/recipe_archive.asp


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Stew 

It so happens I do know an expert plumber :lol: 

We are coming to the New Year rally. 

What needs doing and how urgent is it?

Pat


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Need exercise - buy a dog. :lol: 


And if you could find one that can do a bit of plumbing too you've cracked it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

